# What does a "tune-up" include?



## ckyconan2003 (Jul 16, 2008)

I will be purchasing a bike soon and research has told me that many people who buy bikes from stores ( atleast prebuilt bikes ) should definately go to an LBS and have them "adjust" or "tune" the bike. What does this mean and how much does something like that cost?


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

The cost varies from shop to shop, expect somewhere up to $75 at the high end. I know of a few shops that offer free tune-ups any time for the bikes they sell. Every decent shop will give at least one free tune-up with a new bike. They typically adjust the dérailleurs, brakes, clean and lube the drive train, and you might get the wheels trued if needed. They'll check for problems with bottom bracket, headset, hubs, suspension. These would all require more parts or service to rebuild or replace them.

If you've read the stickies at the top, you'll know that a pre-built department store type bike will have more problems than they're worth.

Edit: Even if you are slightly mechanically inclined, you can refer to the park tools website and books like "zinn and the art of mountain bike maintenance" to learn how to adjust and maintain your own bike. Many repairs or adjustments only require hex keys and screwdrivers.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*A typical tune up will include.....*

Adjustment of the brakes, derailleurs (shifting), headset, bottom bracket, and hubs. Also included is a check and tightening of all nuts, bolts and fasteners, and minor wheel truing if needed, and at least lubing the chain. Drive train cleaning at the shop I work at is not included in a tune up as to properly and completely clean a drive train it is necessary to remove the cassette or freewheel, and as a minimum remove and partially disassemble the rear derailleur. This takes a bit of extra time. Our rate for a tune up is $35. How much you will spend will depend on where you live and what is icluded with the tune up. Some shops include drive trian cleaning and/or other services in their "tune up". So be sure to ask at the shop what is included for the price. As emtnate noted is could be as high as $75 on the high end of things. I used to frequent a shop who's standard tune up rate was $105! This was a roadie oriented shop. But for that $105 they tore the bike down to the frame, rebuilt all rebuildable bearings (hubs, headset etc.), completely cleaned the drive train, trued wheels, and replace all cables and housing. That's what most shops would consider an overhaul! But to them it was a "comprehensive tune up".

Bottom line is, it depends on the shop you are going to and the market that they are in and the customers they serve. But $35 to $75 is pretty much normal, if there is such a thing. :thumbsup:

Good Dirt


----------



## The Critic (Sep 29, 2008)

I just dropped off my bike at the LBS for a tune-up.

I was charged $55 for a tune-up which included adjustment of shifting, brakes and hubs. With the tune-up, they also true the wheels and check for any other work that needs to be done. I also requested a front and rear hub overhaul ($30, $15/hub) since the bike is five years old.


----------

